# My Homebuilt Bandmill



## mnwoody (Nov 25, 2012)

My mill is just about completed, it has been a year long project. I have done a small amount of sawing and everything seems to work really well, thanks to all that have led the way and shared their knowledge. MNWoody


----------



## Mac88 (Nov 25, 2012)

Looks good. Great job. That should mill some wood. Great pics too.


----------



## brookpederson (Nov 25, 2012)

Very cool How are you planing on doging or securing your logs to the deck?


----------



## PhilB (Nov 25, 2012)

Good looking Bandmill.
Phil


----------



## mnwoody (Nov 26, 2012)

The dogs/clamps use the 2x5 bunk rungs to slide on, the clamp uses an eccentric/cam design, a piece of square solid stock aluminum for the stationary dog. It is a simple basic design but it seems to hold the logs well. I will post pics soon. MNWoody


----------



## mtngun (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for the pics.

Electric ? Why 2 motors ? How much juice required ?

Closeup of guides ?

Looks like a sensible design. I'm thinking of building a mill someday.


----------



## mnwoody (Nov 26, 2012)

I built an electric mill because it will be stationary and electric is much more efficient then gas. The reason for two 5 hp motors is that I have single phase power, to start a 10 horse on single phase is really hard on the other electric devices. The two 5 hp motors are hi torque and draw 28 amps each, so the motors have separate switches for start up, making it much easier on the other electrical devices. The efficiency of electric motors is much greater then gas, electric motors can do the work of 2.5 times that of gas, therefore 10 electric hp is equal to 25 gas hp.

For the guides, I used an old trailer axle, it is 1 1/4" solid square stock, I had the local fab shop cut down the hubs (wheel stud holes) into guides. We will see how long they last with the speed that they turn. I have more pics on DIY Bandmill.

Home Built Bandsaw Bandmill - Build your own Bandsaw Sawmill - MNWoody 010


----------



## mnwoody (Dec 11, 2012)

Log arch built from old wooden wagon wheel metal bands. 


View attachment 267221
View attachment 267222
View attachment 267224


----------



## arrow13 (Dec 11, 2012)

*Homebuilt Bandmill*



mnwoody said:


> My mill is just about completed, it has been a year long project. I have done a small amount of sawing and everything seems to work really well, thanks to all that have led the way and shared their knowledge. MNWoody



Very nice work! Hope to see some wood in it some day. Have fun with it and be safe.


----------



## TNMIKE (Dec 12, 2012)

Very nice. Seems we both have been in fab mode. You are ahead of me for sure. :msp_wink:


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Dec 14, 2012)

Is there any kind of special setup you have to do to run 2 motors like that?


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Dec 14, 2012)

Nice mill, by the way!


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Dec 14, 2012)

I wish I had seen this sooner! I've been gathering parts for my own mill and I finally bought some guides from Cook's. That idea with the hubs is GREAT they should last a long time and be cheap to replace the bearings in when they do wear out.
Do you think you put enough bunks?


----------



## mnwoody (Dec 16, 2012)

Home Built Bandsaw Bandmill - Build your own Bandsaw Sawmill - sawmill 007

The 2 motor setup is real simple as long as the motors are the same rpm. I attached a pic from DIY Bandmill of the setup, one motor gets a two groove pulley the other gets a single groove. I used two 50 amp hot tub type switches ($15 each Menards) so each motor is switched separately. The heavy copper wire is a little spendy (soow 4/4).


----------



## mnwoody (Dec 20, 2012)

One thing I did not explain about the bandmill is that it takes blades from 158" up to 204". I built it so I can cut cookies from stumps, I think it will cut up to a 52" stump. MNWoody


----------



## truckdoctor (Dec 23, 2012)

*Good looking Mill*

That is a good looking homemade mill, would you share the cost of it with us, I build one too, just finished it made of scrap steel that I had up here, I still have 2,500.00 in it ....trying to finish the log turner this week, and then back sawing again, I have tested and it run good and cut on the money........40 hp air cooled engine, and you ride it.....I wanted to let you know that yours looks good...........you'll love it when you cut.


----------



## mnwoody (Dec 23, 2012)

I have it set up about 60 feet from the pole so i have to buy 100 feet of 4/4 soow (soft copper cable/wire) . That with the pole outlet is going to be another $500, for a total of around $3000. That is still a substantial amount of money but a comparable capacity mill (52" x 27') is over $25,000 and still a manual mill. It would be nice to have a power seater but maybe the exercise is also good, I don't need production, I am building a timber frame greenhouse, another metal pole building and plan on doing small (big log) custom sawing jobs. I have a skid steer to move the logs to the future staging rack that will hold the logs until I roll them to the mill deck. I hope to go fall some tamarack trees this week and get my wire ordered. MNWoody


----------



## truckdoctor (Dec 23, 2012)

*Good looking Mill*

you don't have to much in it, I see the cost, and know from mine what things cost, I have some logs 44 inches across and want to see them on it,,,,,,but I also want to make this do the work so I don't have to.....I am 60 now, not getting any younger so I need it to be a easy mill to work and produce, mainly for my own needs, but I would cut some special stuff for others if can agree on a price , good for them, and good for me.......I don't want the whole pie, just a piece of it.............


----------



## mnwoody (Dec 23, 2012)

I am going to try to do my milling in the cooler seasons so I don't have to deal with the heat of the summer. My Wife and I own a cabinet business which is quite a physical occupation, I am 49 years old with a touch of MS and I want to stay moving (manual mill) until the day comes when I need to put a seat on the mill and just ride. There is nothing like self sufficiency like building your own mill, milling your own material, and then building your projects. I am a grateful man. MNWoody


----------



## truckdoctor (Dec 23, 2012)

*Good looking Mill*

Looks like we are 2 hrs. apart....I am retired so I'll cut when ever I feel like it, plus I do alot of gardening, last year kept me busy from all the planting and then the harvest....we were blessed,,,,,gave I don't how much away to friends, there for a while I was the best ....Looking for another good year in 2013....Merry Christmas to you and your family, do you ever chat on facebook? Maybe we could carry it over on that,,,,,,,,always good to have a new friend.


----------



## truckdoctor (Dec 23, 2012)

*Good looking Mill*

I'll try to stay in touch with you from time to time, when the sun goes down, I come inside and get on the computer and chat with people all over.......I have met some good friends and some I don't care to chat with,,,,,,,as far as my mill goes I can't say I would change a thing right now.....I have enjoyed building it, trying to figure this out and that out and not get ahead of my self,,, I have looked at many on youtube and got some good ideas but at the end I did it my way.....most of the ones I saw homemade was pushed,,,,that is one thing I did not want to do,,,,,,,,I'll have some pictures soon to.....talk to you later, wife is calling me for supper, we don't have church tonight, they moved it to tomorrow night, so I'll sit with her........Merry Christmas and catch you later...............


----------



## papp101 (Dec 31, 2012)

MNwoody - this is completely awesome. excellent production! What part of mn do you live in? Have you milled a few full trunks to planks yet?

Excited to see more! I just picked up an 80cc echo with a 36" bar for some serious alaskan style milling and I can't wait to try it!


----------



## Dave Boyt (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice work! I look forward to hear how it works in the small/large log configs. What blade will you use for cutting cookies? My hat is off to you! Here's to a great new year and many board feet!


----------



## mnwoody (Dec 31, 2012)

papp101, I have cut several logs, red oak, black ash, and some white cedar. I did the cutting when the saw was still in the shop. I don't have my outside electric set up yet, my electrician son in law will be coming for a visit in a few weeks so I figure it will be a good opportunity for him to try to get on my good side. As far as my location in MN, I am 20 minutes north of Mille Lacs Lake.

Dave Boyt, my son works for a lumber wholesaler, they recently purchased an out of business pallet factory that had a bandmill. When they cleaned the buildings out, they disposed 85 158" very clean and sharp bandmill blades into a dumpster. My son knew I was just starting to gather parts for the build and did a little dumpster diving and brought me the blades. I cannot tell you happy I was to get that many blades for free. I will need to purchase some 204" blades for cookie cutting or I can have a few of my blades cut and welded to make a few longer ones.

Thank you for the comments and questions. Have a great New Year. MNWoody


----------



## mrnecsteve (Jan 1, 2013)

mnwoody said:


> I have it set up about 60 feet from the pole so i have to buy 100 feet of 4/4 soow (soft copper cable/wire) . That with the pole outlet is going to be another $500, for a total of around $3000. That is still a substantial amount of money but a comparable capacity mill (52" x 27') is over $25,000 and still a manual mill. It would be nice to have a power seater but maybe the exercise is also good, I don't need production, I am building a timber frame greenhouse, another metal pole building and plan on doing small (big log) custom sawing jobs. I have a skid steer to move the logs to the future staging rack that will hold the logs until I roll them to the mill deck. I hope to go fall some tamarack trees this week and get my wire ordered. MNWoody



Just thought I would mention that there is the option of useing aluminum wire. It is safe when useing the proper connectors.My home has 300
feet running from the transformer of underground buried cable for 200 amp service.


----------



## mnwoody (Feb 18, 2013)

I have been logging using my log skidder. It is incredible how the little Jeep goes across the swamps and a foot of crusty snow in the woods with logs in tow up to 27 feet long and 20 inches on the butt. I have been Jeepin for quite a few years and have a couple of trail Jeeps. The Jeep in the pics is a 75 CJ5 with a 258 straight six and a three speed with a Dana 20 transfercase that I put in low range. I rebuilt the engine a couple years back for low RPM trail drivability and the thing just pulls like a small four wheel drive tractor but I know that the welded up spider and side gears in the rear end along with the tire chains are what really make it pull well. Driving the Jeep in the winter does make loggin a little more interesting. I will be bandmillin timbers for my Wife's timberframe greenhouse soon.


----------



## Mac88 (Feb 18, 2013)

I like your Jeep. Sometimes they're more practical than a tractor, and less likely to go over backwards on you if you hit a snag. I wish I could find one like that.


----------



## Dave Boyt (Feb 19, 2013)

Does the heater work?


----------



## john taliaferro (Feb 19, 2013)

Dave Boyt said:


> Does the heater work?


 Does it have heated seats ? we had an old jeep growing up like that with a steel roof . When u got it stuck time for the neighbors loader cause with chains , well it was bad . Nice mill


----------



## brookpederson (Feb 19, 2013)

mnwoody said:


> I have been logging using my log skidder. It is incredible how the little Jeep goes across the swamps and a foot of crusty snow in the woods with logs in tow up to 27 feet long and 20 inches on the butt. I have been Jeepin for quite a few years and have a couple of trail Jeeps. The Jeep in the pics is a 75 CJ5 with a 258 straight six and a three speed with a Dana 20 transfercase that I put in low range. I rebuilt the engine a couple years back for low RPM trail drivability and the thing just pulls like a small four wheel drive tractor but I know that the welded up spider and side gears in the rear end along with the tire chains are what really make it pull well. Driving the Jeep in the winter does make loggin a little more interesting. I will be bandmillin timbers for my Wife's timberframe greenhouse soon.



One great thing about living in frozen north land. You don't get any dirt or mud on the logs. I just finished a book about the logging of the white pine in norther MN back in the day. It was mostly done in the winter on sleds and sleighs, probably for that very reason. The three best payed men in camp were usually the saw sharpener (called the dentist cause all he did was work on teeth lol) the cook and the guy who cut the loading rope to finish off a pyramide of logs on the sled( the most dangerous job).


----------



## mnwoody (Mar 1, 2013)

Heat? When I am out loggin, I can't wait to skid the logs so I can cool down a little. Nothin like crisp winter air in the woods. I lucked out this winter when I was skiddin logs, the township roads were glare ice so I just skidded down the road. Easier for me then loading and hauling or log arching the two mile trip. Back in the woods tomorrow to fetch the logs on the island in the swamp, I need to get them out before the ice gets soft.


----------



## jthompson15 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Building my own mill*



mnwoody said:


> My mill is just about completed, it has been a year long project. I have done a small amount of sawing and everything seems to work really well, thanks to all that have led the way and shared their knowledge. MNWoody



I am trying to build my own. Neat photos! Do you have plans that I could use? Any help would be appreciated


----------



## nelson45 (Mar 4, 2013)

jthompson15 said:


> I am trying to build my own. Neat photos! Do you have plans that I could use? Any help would be appreciated



Hello 

Gene 1605, has plans for small hobby mill check out [ small bandsaw mill thread]

For a larger mill check out linn lumber.


----------

